# Kampffilm Name gesucht...



## streetzwei (3. Juli 2010)

Liebe buffed-leser,

ich suche einen kampfsportfilm bzw. den namen davon.

Story: 
Die kanidaten bekämpfen sich auf einer insel, die duelle werden am pc ermittelt und dann an die armbänder der kontrahenten geschickt. Diese bekommen dann das Bild des gegners angezeigt.
Austragungsort ist da wo sie sich zuerst treffen also egal wo.


Währe super wenn jemand diesen film kennt.

Lg tratoria


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juli 2010)

Meinst du die Todeskandidaten?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dp2YKzpdxhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## streetzwei (3. Juli 2010)

ne der war es net

jemand noch ne idee???


----------



## Dellamorte (3. Juli 2010)

Hy streetzwei, kanns sein das du Dead or Alive meinst ?!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHQFZV_dgsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2010)

war mein erster gedanke aber den als martial arts film zu bezeichnen ?? ich weiß ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

das is dead or alive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (3. Juli 2010)

ja richtig dickes danke an euch =)))


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juli 2010)

Hättest du plastik Möpse, die sich bekämpfen gesagt, hätte ich es auch gewusst.


----------



## Anaoth (6. Juli 2010)

Bei Dead or Alive werden die Kämpfe am PC ermittelt? Also ich hatte den Film mal ne halbe Stunde geschaut und dann abgeschaltet, weil er irgendwie genervt hat xD, aber hatten die da nicht real gegeneinander gekämpft?


----------

